# Lindsay Lohan zu 120 Tagen Haft verurteilt



## Mandalorianer (23 Apr. 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan zu 120 Tagen Haft verurteilt​*


Mit einem Paukenschlag endete Lindsay Lohans jüngste Gerichtsverhandlung in Los Angeles. Sie wurde von LA Superior Court Judge Stephanie Sautner wegen Diebstahls einer Halskette und damit einhergehender Verletzung ihrer Bewährungsauflagen (aus einer Alkoholfahrt im Jahr 2007) zu 120 Tagen Haft und 480 Sozialstunden verurteilt.

Davon muss sie 360 Stunden im Downtown Women’s Center’s aushelfen. Dort wird obdachlosen Frauen wieder ins Leben zurück geholfen und eine Unterkunft ermöglicht.

Lindsay wurde vom Gerichtssaal direkt abgeführt. Die Richterin folgte Staatsanwältin Danette Meyers und erklärte, Lindsay Lohan habe ihre zweite Chance vertan und ihr würde die Arbeit mit Obdachlosen vielleicht die Augen öffnen. Danette Meyers dazu: “Lindsay Lohan nimmt die ganze Situation überhaupt nicht ernst.” Die Staatsanwaltschaft hatte ursprünglich sogar 180 Tage Haft gefordert.

Lindsay Lohan weinte zwar zu Beginn der Verhandlung, zeigte aber keine großen Emotionen, als ihr die Beamten Handschellen anlegten und sie mit einem Bus ins Lynwood Frauengefängnis transportierten.
Nach nur fünf Stunden wurde Lindsay nach Hinterlegung einer Kaution in Höhe von 75.000 Dollar vorerst wieder freigelassen. Damit hat sie zwar den Haftantritt verschieben können, das Urteil mit rund 4 Monaten Haft gilt aber weiterhin. 

Es bleibt spannend, welchen Trick sich Lindsays Anwältin Shawn Chapman Holley jetzt einfallen lassen will. Auch, wie es sich mit Lindsays Comeback und den geplanten Filmrollen verhalten wird, ist jetzt wieder komplett offen.



*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Stefan102 (23 Apr. 2011)

Ich hoffe, es bleibt auch bei den 120 Tagen!


----------



## AMUN (23 Apr. 2011)

Sie ist der Welt entrückt... ich glaube das sie die "480 Stunden" niemals durchhält


----------



## the_king117 (28 Apr. 2011)

Wie heißt es so schön?...Hart aber Fair.

Egal ob Star oder nicht jeder muss seine Strafe abarbeiten


----------



## Punisher (3 Mai 2011)

viel Spaß im Knast


----------



## posemuckel (4 Mai 2011)

Die Dumpfbacke wird das hinterher bestimmt noch vermarkten.
Mein Tip:* Guantanamo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## laberrhababer (4 Mai 2011)

Das könnte man doch so in BigBrother-Manier machen, oder ?!
Ist doch das gleiche, nur halt mit Knast außendrum


----------

